# CM4DX Tethering?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, in stock android tethering is in the settings, and was just wondering why that wasn't included on cm7 or if its coming


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Just use wireless tether app or pdanet


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Hi, in stock android tethering is in the settings, and was just wondering why that wasn't included on cm7 or if its coming


Do you pay the monthly fee for it? Because I thought that's the only way you could use that one in the stock ROM settings...?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Hi, in stock android tethering is in the settings, and was just wondering why that wasn't included on cm7 or if its coming


If it's not under wireless then yes it's probably a WIP as it's on other devices.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cvpcs disabled it in nightlies #6.
https://github.com/CyanogenMod/andr...mmit/9f43c9a0f628847a2f68cbe7d4f04defdd8a7610


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya I have a tethering app thank you, on the nexus s, isn't the tethering free?!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

wait the the regular wireless tethering app from Here wouldnt work? i havent tried it lately.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> wait the the regular wireless tethering app from Here wouldnt work? i havent tried it lately.


yea, it works fine


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been afraid with all of the rumors going around of people getting murdered and raped for using it...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I've been afraid with all of the rumors going around of people getting murdered and raped for using it...


Haha. I don't think they'll really do anything about light tethering even if they can determine you're actually tethering, which is doubtful. PDAnet hasn't served me wrong yet.  As long as someone isn't using unauthorized tethering as their home ISP, I highly doubt they'll "investigate" it. Massive amounts of bandwidth usage, on the other hand, are likely to attract some attention.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> I've been afraid with all of the rumors going around of people getting murdered and raped for using it...


Lol, vzw sends out tactical teams and kills anyone who installs that apk on their devices


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Lol, vzw sends out tactical teams and kills anyone who installs that apk on their devices


I'm so going to guard my front door with a shotgun like it's the zombie apocalypse then.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> I'm so going to guard my front door with a shotgun like it's the zombie apocalypse then.


Meh, I got land mines all over my yard. Those fools ain't touching me!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I've been afraid with all of the rumors going around of people getting murdered and raped for using it...


haha, that caught me off guard, very funny.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yea, it works fine


 i thought so. but when i tried it on liberty .07 the 3g hotspot caught it and redirected me just like the normal 3g hotspot app does when u dont have the plan...so i guess when using the gingerbread, part blur roms, their new security catches it?


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i thought so. but when i tried it on liberty .07 the 3g hotspot caught it and redirected me just like the normal 3g hotspot app does when u dont have the plan...so i guess when using the gingerbread, part blur roms, their new security catches it?


I *think* it's the non-.340 kernel that's catching it too, but someone correct me if I'm wrong. I know it wasn't an issue on Moto Froyo, but it is on Moto GB.

As far as whether or not they're actually tracking you either way, that's a whole different can of worms I guess  I don't personally worry, but I've had to tether like 3 times. Either way, I like knowing the option is there in emergencies on the CM7-based ROMs.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i thought so. but when i tried it on liberty .07 the 3g hotspot caught it and redirected me just like the normal 3g hotspot app does when u dont have the plan...so i guess when using the gingerbread, part blur roms, their new security catches it?


I've heard that happening to others as well. Personally, I've never tried wireless tethering. I just use PDAnet and haven't had any problems on Liberty 0.8. According to PDAnet, it tethers in a way that it doesn't trip the security and forward you to that page. Like ndwatkins, I've only had to tether like 2 or 3 times and also don't worry since I do it so rarely.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ndwatkins said:


> I *think* it's the non-.340 kernel that's catching it too, but someone correct me if I'm wrong. I know it wasn't an issue on Moto Froyo, but it is on Moto GB.
> 
> As far as whether or not they're actually tracking you either way, that's a whole different can of worms I guess  I don't personally worry, but I've had to tether like 3 times. Either way, I like knowing the option is there in emergencies on the CM7-based ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


ya thats what i mean...liberty .07 is gingerbread.and thats where i saw the problem. but ya i completely agree i want to be able to have the option if i choose.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> I've heard that happening to others as well. Personally, I've never tried wireless tethering. I just use PDAnet and haven't had any problems on Liberty 0.8. According to PDAnet, it tethers in a way that it doesn't trip the security and forward you to that page. Like ndwatkins, I've only had to tether like 2 or 3 times and also don't worry since I do it so rarely.


and really? ima have to try pdanet out then


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> and really? ima have to try pdanet out then


Let me know how it works for you. I have never had an issue with PDAnet on both .340 and .596 ROMs. Keep in mind that it's free to try out, but it does cost money after the initial trial period if you want to be able to continue to log into secure websites. Oh, and it's not on the Market since it got removed awhile back. Just search PDAnet and go to his site.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

In his latest version he added stealth options. There's two levels available. Pdanet was one of my first paid apps on my DX. I just hate the Digital River surcharge.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> and really? ima have to try pdanet out then


Easy Tether is another popular option for usb tethering.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I rarely tether only if I'm in a jam and have to send an assignment in but I also use pdanet. 3.00 Lets you go through a proxy or something that makes it so Verizon can't tell a difference or something.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------

